# Don't you hate it when....



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

You spend ages plaiting your horses mane and tail, only to find when you leave them for 5 mins, they've rubbed them all, so you have to start again....... :roll:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

When you put your grooming tools away ans walk back and there gone you forget where you last set it

When you put your horses feed in a nice tub for them to eat it out of and the turn it over :roll: 

When you go out into the pasture and you expcet not to get dirty or nasty and your horse comes up there ans rubs all over you! :x 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Some one elses turn :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

when you clean out their noses for them...nice and unsnotty...them they go and sneeze more all over giving you a shower! :roll:


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

when you are all ready to go into the pen at a show and you notice that one section of your horses mane (that is banded and sitting beautifully) is a bit longer than the rest and you can't find the scissors!!! ARGH (my pet peeve :evil: )


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Got more :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

When it rains for 3 days and the pasture is a complete MUD HOLE and your horse bumps into you and you fall in the mud!


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

... Your walking through a wet, muddy field, trying to catch your nutty horse and your boot gets sucked off your foot. 

... Your filling the water trough, turn away for 3 seconds and your horse has the hose in his mouth.

... Your walk through the gait and your horse tries to plow you over to get out.

.... You bring your horse a mint, thinking he'll really appriciate your kind gesture... He puts it in his mouth for 5 seconds and then spits it out and it falls in the sawdust. :x


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

lol.

When you accidently leave the hose in the trough and you come back finding it pulled all the way into the pasture with teeth marks all over it! :roll:


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

When you're jumping in a show and you get the perfect distance, a great jump and everything goes perfectly until a scary car pulls up next to the arena and the beautiful jump turns into messy struggle to stay on. :roll:


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

When you are cleaning the front feet and the horse turns around to nip you in the butt!!! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

When your horse farts right in your face while you're grooming!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

You are telling how great your horse is then they do something out of wack...on purpose! lol :roll:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Your addle brained and start filling up the water tank, walk off to do something else only to walk out the next day to find you forgot to shut the water off and there is a river running through the pasture. I've done this more than once...I'm so embarrassed


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Just thought of another...
When you pull the round bale feeder off so they can get to the last bits left and one of them walks into the middle of it and pees.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

You take great pride in mucking out and making their beds all lovely, only for them to kick it about and do their business the minute they walk through the stable door! :roll:


----------



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

You forget to latch the front door to the barn and when you finally have to chase them in their because they won't come to you willingly, a draft blows the door open and your horse bolts for freedom towards a highway. yay! Then it takes an hour or two to finally catch that stupid mare. LOL That sucked


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

You try to take pictures of your horse, but your stupid camera batteries run out on the cutest shot!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

PoptartShop said:


> You try to take pictures of your horse, but your stupid camera batteries run out on the cutest shot!


Carrying on from yours PoptartShop..... :wink: 

When you try to take a picture of your horse, and just as you click the button, they decide to move, or put their ears back!


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

When you're in the ring on one horse when you here the announcer call "loose horse" and you see your other horse, who is supposed to be tied to the float, trotting around the car park stealing feed from other floats. :? 

in addition to the above

your second horse breaks free and decides to do some impromptu show jumping in the ring next door :shock: he was doing quite well actually, he got over 6 jumps before he was caught :lol:


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

When you're in a class of 35 horses and you get blocked in totally. Then miraculously, the person in front of you can't get their horse to lope, so you both miss the callback. :x


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL I hate that too, meggymoo! 

When you just cleaned your horse's hooves & they step right in a pile of poo.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

When you wake up late, go out to feed the horses and they are all GONE! This happened to me a couple of years ago. We jumped in the truck drove around for a few hours finally came home and called the police. They said the county sheriff had been out at 1am trying to catch 3 horses but they ran down the railroad tracks being chased by a train (about 3 miles from our house). We headed off in the general direction of their last spotting and found them another 3 miles from there in someones front yard munching on grass like they belonged there. They really had an adventure from what the police dispatcher told me. Crossed a major highway 3 times, got chased by a posse of sheriffs and a train.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: Gosh, you got them all back safely though?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow :O

When you feed your horse carrots from your hand, but they try to eat your gloves instead  LOL!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

meggymoo said:


> :shock: Gosh, you got them all back safely though?


Yes, not a scratch on any of them. Their hooves were pretty wore down but no injuries. It was Vida, Sassafras and a yearling filly I used to have.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

^That's a blessing!!  Whew!

Don't you hate it when you put a new blanket on your horse, then to find they rolled in the mud so it gets dirty!!!! LOL it's washable but still, blah!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

When your dogs eat horse poo then try to lick your face.  
Or when you just spent 30 min. filling up a cart with manure you turn your back for a second and the dogs have tipped the cart over. They really love that poo


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

When you just put a flake in the feeding barrel for your horse and they pick up and swing it around like a toy getting alfalfa all over you and then they end up eating it with the dirt on the ground. :roll:


----------



## moonflame994 (Sep 8, 2007)

when your drinks out of a puddle and then licks you


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

tim said:


> When you're in a class of 35 horses and you get blocked in totally. Then miraculously, the person in front of you can't get their horse to lope, so you both miss the callback. :x


HAHAHAHAHA!!! I hate that!!! Actually happen to a friend of mine at the paint world in 2002. I thought she was going to kill the woman on the horse infront of her but it was the man next to her that locked her on the rail that she gave it to!!! I sware to this day that it was intentional! She made the final only to be smashed in a hole..... ARGH. :evil:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

When you are going to visit your horse and are pumped to work hard and have fun that day, but your horse is being a booger and snubs/ignores you


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

free_sprtd said:


> When you are going to visit your horse and are pumped to work hard and have fun that day, but your horse is being a booger and snubs/ignores you


Then you beat it into submission!  

......


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

lol :wink:


----------



## DGW1949 (Oct 24, 2007)

meggymoo said:


> You take great pride in mucking out and making their beds all lovely, only for them to kick it about and do their business the minute they walk through the stable door! :roll:


Aint that the truth!
I've often thought that if I could teach my horses just two things, it would be to crap in a bucket and then carry the bucket over to the gate and set it down.

DGW..... who gets realy tired of shoveling manure every day.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

^I agree! LOL! 

Don't you hate it when you braid your horses' mane, then later to find out it is full of hay! LOL!


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

...when that gray horse your suppose to ride in a show that day has a lovely yellow pee stain on its rump!

...when your totally psyched to go for a ride that day and come to find out that your horse is dead lame!

...when you have a show in a week and your inexperienced dumb **** of a blacksmith (one that your stable owners insist on keeping) trims your horses hooves too short/hits the white line with a nail and your horse goes dead lame!

...when your trying to show people your horse and they either runaway, never come to you, bite you, or push you around.

...when you go to take a picture of your horse and he bumps you, you drop the camera and he steps on it...gah!

...when the message board at the stable has you listened on one horse, you tack them up completely and about a minute before 
your lesson begins your intructor tells you your on a different horse just she forgot to change the names.

...you are trying to purchase a horse and the seller talks to you like you are completely clueless about horses.

...when you take a standardbred to a riding lesson with warmbloods and even your instructor insults your horse!!

...when people brag about how amazing they are at riding, even though they chicken out at cross rails and refuse to canter because its too fast for them

...when you listen to an amateur rider talk to her friends that she brought to the barn and listen to her telling them how she rides the stallions and is best friends with everyone and how everyone is jealous cause she is an amazing rider.

...dont worry I got more!!!
......teehee....im so crabby!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

^LOL! 

Don't you hate it when your mare is in heat & she is acting moody!


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

..or when your mares in heat and she decides that she would rather lean on everything rather that do her job
...or when everytime a horse passes by she pees everywhere!
....lol


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

^Exactly!!! I hate that, LOL!! 

Don't you hate it when you are riding with your friends, & their horse starts acting up, making YOUR horse act up? ahhaha!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Dont you hate it when your waering a nice WHITE shirt and then your horses come up to you and rub there dirty head on you!! and when you come home and your mom see its and she yells at you!

Happens to me TOO many time!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

^****, yes! I also ruined a white coat because of my horse. LOL!  Now I wear black jackets for riding, haha!

Don't you hate it when your horse refuses the jumps!
Mine does that sometimes, eehh!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

^^ yeah now i wear brown mostly when i ride now bc of that also but its like they now when you accidently forget to change cloths and thats when thay do it!!!

dont you hate it when you pick there feet and get them nice and clean and then when you turn then out they head for the smallest mudd puttle!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

dont you hate it when its been raining for weeks and finally the ground has started to dry up so you plan a ride only to get half way to the paddock and it starts to rain again


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

lol oh no! I hate that

or how about when you are in the middle of a convo with someone on the ground and your horse sneezes right in your face! lol (happened to me today  )


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

^^I hate those! :lol: :roll: 

Don't you hate it when it's really cold outside when you ride, & your nose starts to run but you can't tell because your nose is basically frozen?! LOL!


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't you hate when you are waiting your turn to enter the ring and the horse beside yours sneezes on your light colored show shirt?
Don't you hate it when you lead your horse in the barn after being outside all day and they poop two feet into the barn?
Or you are leading them out of a stall and they poop the second they get into the aisle?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Don't you hate it when you're hosing your horse off, & by accident your phone gets wet? (that's happened to me before, ehh! LOL).


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

When you are picking out the back feet and you look up at the butt cause you here something adn your horse is pooing? And it barely misses your head. lol

When you go to catch your horse and they stop until you get barely close enough and they walk off :roll: 

When your horse tries to eat the clippers when you are trying to clip his face and you accidently take a chunck of hair out that doesnt grow back for a month :?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Don't you hate it when your horse farts while you're brushing out their tail? Happened today, blahhhh! LOL!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^^^ lol yep happens all the time


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

haha 

Don't you hate it when you're hacking out, & your horse sometimes just thinks they are 'free' & RUNS off?!!!!!! happened to me soo many times. LOL!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

When your horse is so ancy and you can't figure out why! Then the problem is solved when they start peeing when you're on the move.

When you think your are doing great at a show, and all of a sudden your horse makes a lake in the center of the ring....right in front of the judge. 

When you are untacking and your horse just has to pee right there. Do they want us covered in their pee? lol


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

^****!
Lexi did that yesterday while I was untacking her!! Silly!
Guess she couldn't wait till she was in turn-out...LOL! :roll: 

Don't you hate it when you're at a show, & your horse decides to poop as they are trotting?! Ahhhh!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You're just about to tack up and your horse rolls in the sand in the round pen. Man that stuff is hard to get out :evil:


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

You enter the show arena without your number.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

...you are walking behind your horse and it swishes its tail and gets you right in the eye :shock:


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

When you just finish bathing your mini so you turn him out in the roundpen to wash your horse then when you get back the mini is SATURATED in dirt! :shock: 

^ Ya that happened to me :roll: It was almost time for the show too.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

^AHH omg I hate that; my horse did that once it hurt soo bad LOL!! 

Don't you hate it when you are riding your horse, & they kick at the flies but you think they are mad @ you?! LOL!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

PoptartShop said:


> ^AHH omg I hate that; my horse did that once it hurt soo bad LOL!!
> 
> Don't you hate it when you are riding your horse, & they kick at the flies but you think they are mad @ you?! LOL!


yup! got me right in the eyeball


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

^Exactly!! Ouchies!! 

Don't you hate it when you are letting your horse free-jump & they don't refuse?! LOL!


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

haha love this thread!

Don't you hate when your horse will do (and usually does) anything to get a bit of hay/grain, even if it means shoving you out of the way. 
My boy is being very rude lately lol.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

**** Lexi does that a lot! 
They will do anything for that hay!

Don't you hate it when your horse is in turn-out, all groomed, & keeps rolling & rolling in the wet mud after it rains? Ahhh Lexi does that a lot, haha! & she's a buckskin so it's not easy gettin mud off sometimes!! :roll: :lol: LOL!


----------

